# W8 camshaft adjusters



## audimtech (Jun 5, 2008)

my friends W8 came to me running rough gone through VW G/F/F and came up with 17748 camshaft adjuster intake cam bank 1. This being a rare beast in England, just wanted to know if you just changed the adjuster on cam or the chain adjuser or the housing as well or all the cam adjusters. BY the way this vehicle has done 49k had regular oil changes etc. Many thanks in anticipation Barny


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: W8 camshaft adjusters (audimtech)*

dear mark,








































pm me and ill give you a detailed run down on repairs. 


_Modified by Vortexpert at 1:34 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## audimtech (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: W8 camshaft adjusters (Vortexpert)*

not sure what you mean by p m me sorry to sound dim Mark


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: W8 camshaft adjusters (audimtech)*

you change all 4.


----------

